# Bluetooth über Guitar Hero Adapter oder WLAN



## Keleg (26. Januar 2012)

*Bluetooth über Guitar Hero Adapter oder WLAN*

Guten Morgen, ich versuche mein Handy mit dem PC zu Verbinden, damit ich einige Daten kopieren kann. Mein Problem... ich habe nun erst einmal kein Geld um mir so einen Bluetooth stick zu kaufen.
*
1. Idee*

Ich habe meine Gitarre vom PS3 Spiel Guitar Hero gesehen und dachte mir "Der Adapter ist auch ein Bluetooth Adpter". Ich habe diesen nun eingesteckt, er wird mir auch als COM1 im Gerätemanager angezeigt, allerdings kann ich nichts einstellen was in die Richtung bluetooth geht.


*2. Idee*

Ich Verbinde mein Handy per Bluetooth auf meinen AVM Wlan Stick?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bluetooth über Guitar Hero Adapter oder WLAN*

2. Idee:

Frequenz ist zwar ähnlich, jedoch vollkommen unterschiedliches Protokoll usw., sprich nicht möglich.

1. Idee: 

Wenn es tatsächlich Bluetooth nutzt musst du passende Treiber suchen, ohne die wird es kaum klappen.

Das wäre mir jedoch alles zu viel Arbeit, einfach fertig vom Chinesen einen Bluetooth Stick kaufen.

Super Mini Bluetooth 2.0 Adapter Dongle (Vista Compatible) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## Keleg (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Bluetooth über Guitar Hero Adapter oder WLAN*

Ok, danke


----------

